# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ruim 2 maanden niet ongesteld

## meisje15

hallo,

ik ben nu ruim 2 maande niet meer ongesteld geweest en ik heb sinds 1 a 2 weken nu ook last van als ik ga plassen dat ik druk krijg op de vagina, heel moeilijk uit te leggen. heeft een van jullie dat misschien ooit mee gemaakt, want ik ben pas 15 ben nu al 2 jaar ongesteld, maar ben laatste tijd geregeld ongesteld geweest en sinds nu 2 maanden niet meer..

alvast bedankt! :Smile:

----------

